# Creating stories for Virtual Reality Theatre



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 9, 2018)

So for those of you that have not had a chance to sample modern VR, here is a newsflash: It is dope, and it is thew future of entertainment.  Also, it will put a whole new spin on many old things. Imagine that instead of watching NASCAR on Sunday, you got to ride in the seat right next to Kyle Busch, or watch the race from the middle of the finish-line?  How about football tickets that let you stand down on the field amongst the players?

So with that in mind, it is a safe bet that VR will change storytelling as well.
And since writing is where movies come from, my question is this: How do you write a story (and frame it) if it is intended to be filmed in 360 degree VR?  You would not want a buncha cuts as you change perspective...that'd be disorienting.  

So do you go old-school theatre with your presentation? A buncha people on a stage, or or give the viewer their own wandering perspective (as if they were wandering about the room like the invisible man).  How do you tell a story in VR?


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow... tough to comprehend.

I'm pretty sure that first off, my stuff would have to come with all sorts of warnings concerning those with motion sickness problems, heart conditions, and certain phobias.

...won't even get into what it would probably do for Viagra sales...

One way or the other, those folks at Disney and Lucas Films would probably end up cryin' in their beer. :twisted:

And the ramifications for the porn industry are staggering. :nightmare:

As for the actual mechanics and set-up, I'm leaning toward a sort of "Floating Ghost" sort of situation, where the "reader" could maneuver around the environment, and see things from a variety of positions, depending on what they like. You know, like either in the vehicle, or tagging along outside it, if the situation allowed. ( You wouldn't wanna be outside admirin' the view if there were interesting things being said or done inside it. )

So I guess in the end the story would dictate just how much freedom the person had, and when.
( I wouldn't really want to put them _in_ the story as one of the characters, or as a "blank" that can interact but is basically ignored. )
( Then again, is there a market for people wanting to know what it's like to have a demon bite their head off? Or to be tortured in hell? Might have to re-think that one, given all the freaks that are no doubt roamin' around out there.... )



G.D.


----------



## epimetheus (Nov 10, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> So with that in mind, it is a safe bet that VR will change storytelling as well.
> And since writing is where movies come from, my question is this: How do you write a story (and frame it) if it is intended to be filmed in 360 degree VR?  You would not want a buncha cuts as you change perspective...that'd be disorienting.
> 
> So do you go old-school theatre with your presentation? A buncha people on a stage, or or give the viewer their own wandering perspective (as if they were wandering about the room like the invisible man).  How do you tell a story in VR?



I think the best place to look at how this will unfold is the gaming industry. They already employ top writers and actors for their games, and experiment with different perspectives for the player. As for being too disorientating - for some people maybe, but for kids brought up on it they'll be fine. You could even make any disorientation part of the experience.

I've only played one VR game - a star wars shot ' em up.  It was OK, very linear.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 10, 2018)

epimetheus said:


> I think the best place to look at how this will unfold is the gaming industry. They already employ top writers and actors for their games, and experiment with different perspectives for the player. As for being too disorientating - for some people maybe, but for kids brought up on it they'll be fine. You could even make any disorientation part of the experience.
> 
> I've only played one VR game - a star wars shot ' em up.  It was OK, very linear.



I think you're probably right.

I used to play Assasin's Creed: Black Flag with my daughter, and that was more or less what I had in mind when I posted earlier.




G.D.


----------

